# Bailey and Archies Journal



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

I decided to do a journal of the ups and downs of owning two colt foals, with not that much experience. 

we shall start with today. 

woke up at 6am and went out to give them their hay, i was treated to my first whinnies today which was so sweet, so barged into the stable as it was raining really heavily outside and iim making sure that i am the boss. munching sounds begin and i start mucking out one part of the stable, that done i refill the water and go prepare the hard feed, soaking it and putting some apples and carrots in it (chopped up) more whinies and barging this time, i wait outside for them to calm down as they now know unless the look uninterested in the food they wont be getting any so they take up their positions and i bring buckets in and slurping and munching and feet stamping begin, it takes ages for them to eat a single scoop of this mush but they adore it, back to the house to feed the dog, cat and try and get partner out of bed, (by far the most difficult task all day he usually ends up late for work) 

drop him to work late as usual and go back and introduce a rug to the mix for the foals, not impressed!!!!!! haltered bailey and brushed him down while a cheeky archie actually decided he would be brave today and go sniff the rug, i have never seen a horse stretch out so far in case the rug decided to eat him,, haha, i couldnt stop laughing, brushed bailey until he resembled a horse again and not some pile of muck and lead him around and backed him up and stopped and turned and picked up feet, he is doing so good with all this but he has his good days and his bad days. 

Archie is still not great with the halter so i left it off today and just brushed down his back he touched a little when i started but soon realised it was lovely to be scratched where he couldnt reach. i use approach and retreat with him as he is not the bravest horse. i can rub his face now too which is a new development when he has no halter on, so im so excited about this. 

mucked out the other side of the stable and ensured no one was going into my space, it works most times, and brought out some apples and carrots and fed by hand., (thiis is where bailey really gets stroppy so i did the same method as food and he soon got the picture and waited for his paitently, rubbed archie again and he will only take his carrots if i pop them into his mouth because he is too small to reach over the stable door. he has great maners with food. 

now im sitting down and feeding myself and will clean the house and do some bits and bobs, then go pick up partner from work and cook dinner and feed again and muck out and groom again and it all starts again. 

Tomorrow i will finally be turning out if my friends come over. cant wait to see them run around and have some fun.

and some picks of this morning
Archie excited about hay










Bailey showing patience for feed


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

well today was a rather exciting day, my friend came over today and we decided to put the foal out and let them have some exercise as they have been in for so long, poor things. so we haltered bailey and introduced him to the outside of the stable, took some coaxing but he came out and archie followed, they knew something was up and were a bit nuts in the stable but once they were out they enjoyed their little walk, it was fun, she led as she has experience of handling foals and i brought up the rear so to speak, they only spooked once when the local cows came to say hi, and it took some coaxing to get them into the field too but once we had them in and headcollars on they were a pure joy to watch prancing around and having a ball, they jumped, skipped, bucked and then ran around the whole field and settled down to graze then off again. we stood there for ages watching them and then making sure the fencing was secure, there was water and they were happy. no camera, i will take pictures tomorrow and put it up on a thread, bit worried about them now as it is raining and is kinda cold but they have very thick coats and lots of natural cover. and i really noticed baileys cow hocked legs and he looks all weak in the back legs but i have the vet coming out to them next week for vaccinations and i will get her to check them too. i think it is just from malnutrition from birth and hope he will build them up when in the field, i will still keep them on hard feed and i will bring them in when the weather gets really bad but want them to come up to me in field. will post again tomorrow to see how i get on with them in the field. so happy and yet so nervous


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

well a bit of news from my side of the world. i didnt have any help today but the weather is closing in and i had to bring the foals back in in case they got rain rot, so down i go with head collar and leadrope to catch bailey who i have been catching and leading in the field for the past few days. wouldnt let me catch him at all so i grabbed a bucket of food and started to call them and opening the gate and they followed like little lambs walking with their heads stuck in the bucket, walked all the way into the stable and i closed the door and did a little victory dance, they definatly needed to be let out and stretch their legs and even though it was freezing last night they are both warm and happy.  so im going to go feed them now and tuck them in for the night as this storm comes in


----------

